# Cherries breeding age



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I got some pretty young cherries from Gnatster a couple months back and was wondering how old they need to be to start breeding?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The first time I got Cherries they were tiny too, and I had new babies within a few months. So, not very long.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with Jan although in my shrimp tank, I really can't tell one shrimp from another or really paid much attention to how old they were at breeding time. Still, I would guess a few months would be all it would take.


----------



## vinnymac (May 4, 2005)

Typically it takes 8-12 weeks for a cherry shrimp to reach sexual maturity.


----------

